# Cómo conectar Alarma Extreme 3000 plus?



## CHOLOC (Feb 4, 2007)

Saludos, tengo una alarma extreme 3000 y requiero conectarla en una pick up, debo conectar 2 seguros eléctricos, y el bloqueo de marcha(o motor), tengo el módulo con sus accesorios + 2 actuadores y 3 Relays YLE. Anexo el diagrama de la alarma

También, de los actuadores, tiene 2 cables, uno verde y otro morado, cuál es + y cuanto voltaje, etc. Les agradecería su ayuda, por lo general aprendo mecánica automotríz y la electrónica es un pdte. que tengo atrasado y quiero retomarlo enfocado al área automotriz


----------



## CHOLOC (Feb 8, 2007)

Lo interesante de la electrónica es que se rige por puros principios físicos + químicos, tecnología de materiales, +-, etc. si cada uno de nosotros proporcionara parte o todo el conocimiento que tanto nos costó obtener a una persona que tiene el total interés de aprenderlo en un tiempo mínimo, la velocidad de evolución del conocimiento sería exponencial, tal ves andariamos visitando otros planetas o dimensiones, o ya lo sabríamos todo!, sólo pedía una explicación del concepto de cada uno de los canales del cerebro de ésta alarma, que independientemente de la marca, por lo general son los mismos circuitos integrados en la mayoría de las otras marcas, la lógica de cómo armarlos, viene después, mi hobby es la mecánica automotriz, y tengo como 7 años que no requiero de este tipo de servicios, por lo general, la persona que me solicita algo de lo que se, me da un gusto enorme "enseñarlo" a reparar, esa es la idea de este tipo de foros, proyectos en concreto que deberían agilizar el modo de realizarlos, al excibir tu proyecto o contestar una pregunta que alguien hace, permite que la persona que adquiere tu conocimiento agilice su mecanismo de pensar y proponga proyectos más destacados, bueno, sólo fue una "breve" observación sobre el caso, saludos, cualquier cosa que crean que yo les pueda ayudar, hechenle, platicamos, y si no se resuelve de inmediato, ya será una cabeza + pensando sobre el mismo objetivo!


----------



## thors (Feb 9, 2007)

CHOLOC 

los actuadores de los seguros no tienen polaridad fija por que para abrir y luego cerrar los seguros hay que cambiarles la polaridad  osea 
si el cable AZUL=+ y VERDE= - el actuador sale y levanta los seguros ....
ahora cable AZUL = - y VERDE = + el actuador se recoge y los seguros cierran.....aaaaa

¡¡¡¡¡ generalmente la caja de control de los seguros tiene los mismos colores y adicionalmente otros que pueden ser blanco , cafe y negro que son utilizados para los SW que contienen los actuadores delanteros que traen tambien 5 cables!!!!!!!

ahora de tu alarma se debe conectar con la caja de control de los actuadores 
desde donde dice Entrada de puertas (-) con los correspondientes de la caja control 
cafe con cafe y blanco con blanco 
lo del bloqueo de motor ???? x mi parte no se cual es la opcion mas adecuada 

CHOLOC 

¿ que opinas de los filtros conicos con sensores map?  ayudan ¡¡¡¡¡

chauuu


----------



## CHOLOC (Feb 18, 2007)

Saludos, pues después de un rato, aquí le dejo los diagramas para conectar la alarma:

Para los seguros eléctricos se utilizan dos Relays, en las terminales 87 y 85 del relay #1 conectar una fuente de +12VCD y en el relay #2 en las terminales 87 y 86. En las terminales 30 de ambos relevadores conectar cada uno de los cables de los seguros eléctricos(dependiendo el número de seguros, todos se conectan en paralelo). En la terminal 86 del relevador #1 conectar la salida negativa de cierre de seguros de la alarma. En el relevador #2 de igual manera, en la terminal 85 conectar la salida negativa de la alarma para apertura de seguros. En el caso de las salidas negativas de apertura y cierre de seguros, verificar el orden (no recuerdo cómo quedaron en la pick up), únicamente si al cerrar la alarma, los seguros se abren, inviertan estas dos conexiones, para que cierren cuando la activen y abran cuando la desactiven.

Para el corte de marcha se utiliza un Relay, con un voltímetro identifiquen el cable de ON y el de activación del START en el SWITCH de encendido, en el cable ON, conectar el cable amarillo de IGNICION de la alarma (funciona cómo testigo para indicarle a la alarma que el auto está operando y manda cerrar los seguros) y conecten de éste mismo a la terminal 86 del Relay. En la terminal 85 conecten la salida negativa del bloqueo de motor. En la terminal 87a conecten una de las puntas del cable del START(Hay que cortar el cable) y la otra punta a la terminal 30.

Para la alimentación de +12VCD del cerebro de la alarma, buscar un cable después de la caja de fusibles(supongo para que esté más regulada), en el caso de la fuente de +12VCD de activación de los relevadores y los motores de los seguros eléctricos saqué un cable desde el + de la batería, la sirena va conectada al cable rojo con blanco, la salida - de los testigos de apertura de puertas(en mi caso -, no +12VCD) se conecta directamente al cable entrada - de puertas, cable café. En el caso del cable de luces(flasheo), cable naranja de la alarma, conectarlo al cable de salida del relevador de cuartos que utiliza el auto, la conexión debe ser en el cable después de la salida de éste relevador.
     La alarma ya está operando bien, únicamente desactivé el jumper de Anti-asalto, para evitar que al estar operando el vehículo, al abrir una de las puertas se activara, en el caso de dejar a alguna persona sin bajarme del vehiculo se activaría, y cómo soy olvidadizo seguramente se activaría!, saludos, cualquier duda, por aquí estamos al pendiente.

Bueno. les debo los diagramas al parecer están de buen tamaño, si los requieren solicitenlos!


----------

